# Thoughts on 9/11



## InSickHealth (Sep 10, 2010)

I woke up this morning and the first thing that I read on facebook was regarding Rev Terry Jones and his plan to burn Qur'ans in protest of the plans to build a mosque near Ground Zero. I have heard that it has been delayed, and possibly canceled. I claim no religion, but have decided to spend some time promoting tolerance on what would otherwise be an unproductive day.

Comments are welcomed, but I'm not specifically requesting critiques. I'm saying this because I would rather people focus on the message than the grammar. Thanks for taking the time to read this.

*          *          *
Thoughts on 9/11
View attachment 1215

Hate breeds hate, and ignorance is contagious. I can't speak for the rest of the world, but I see it on a daily basis in our country. When we, as a society, are wronged, we instantly look to blame someone. But we won't be happy just knowing the individual who committed a crime against us. We have to, out of fear, look at what group of people to blame rather than what we can do to prevent similar acts from being perpetrated against us in the future. I think this is a fatal flaw that hurts others while keeping us blinded by fear.


 	Taking the current controversy over the right for Muslims to build a mosque near Ground Zero: We have decided that because the attackers came from a fundamentalist faction of the Muslim community, we have decided that any activity related to that religion should be monitored and restricted. Through this, we are violating their constitutional right of freedom of religion. Any act of oppressing a group of people, whether we categorize them by race, religion, social standing, wealth, or lifestyle, is simply a reaction by the rest of society based on ignorance and fear. Fear harbors ignorance, and ignorance fosters fear. It's a deadly cycle that is difficult to escape.


 	The idea that all Muslims have a personal agenda against the western world is a misconception based on ignorance. This belief leads us to assume that every Muslim person is a threat to our safety and freedom. We then fear the Muslim society, and begin to justify those fears by focusing only on the negative acts that are committed by people claiming that religion or society. We refuse to acknowledge any positive ideals that they represent as a whole. Our denial harbors more ignorance and fear.


 	Unfortunately, in our efforts to keep ourselves safe from people whom we perceive as a threat, we have historically resorted to oppressing and containing these people. When a nation tries to segregate and discriminate against a specific group, the natural reaction is for the group to fight back for their own rights. While many rational people will work towards this in peaceful ways such as protests, marches, petitions, and education of the masses, some individuals believe that violence and force is the only way to achieve their goal. This only further further bolsters the fears that the rest of society hold towards any such group that the person represents.


 	Being open and understanding those people and groups whom we fear is the only way to truly ensure our safety as a nation. When we decide to let go of our preconceived notions in the pursuit of honest and unbiased understanding, then we will realize our fear is what puts us at the biggest risk. We will never be completely protected from all dangers in the world. The idea that we can be completely sheltered from risks, both at home and from abroad, is exponentially more dangerous than striving to understand and accept our differences. Understanding dangers in the world is far safer than hiding from it.


 	Tomorrow is the remembrance of the 9/11 attacks. Instead of remembering where the attackers were from, why don't you make a point to talk to someone whom you normally wouldn't associate with. Get to know them, learn what they believe. You may be surprised to find that you were totally wrong about your assumptions. Remember that we weren't the only ones who suffered from those attacks. Innocent people who just want to practice their constitutional freedom of religion have struggled on a daily basis because a small group decided to make an independent decision.  ​


----------



## citygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks for sharing....I agree in tolerance to all nations and to all religions, violence is never the way to resolve conflict....and we need to understand that all people do not always think as we do and but we can agree to disagree peacefully.


----------

